# Colored privy oil lamps....nice



## privvydigger (Jun 23, 2007)

In the last month these three have came out!  Most the time their smashed or you don't find them at all.  I am SO looking foward to some color of another sort, preferably of the double or tapered collar.  Anyway
 enjoy
 privvydigger


----------



## privvydigger (Jun 23, 2007)

another pic


----------



## privvydigger (Jun 23, 2007)

I just took notice that the bottom of the teal one is milk glass and the ruby bottom is clear.  It appears there is some sort of pontil mark with grind marks on the teal lamp?


----------



## madpaddla (Jun 23, 2007)

Yeah I found a yellow one.  Thought it was a cologne.  And your dead on about the swirl and what looks to be a pontil base.  Onr of the few yellow bottles/items I have ever dug.  Real nice on those.  What kind of lamps were they?
 Madpaddla


----------



## capsoda (Jun 23, 2007)

Very nice lamps. I have always loved to dig them. They come in so many colors and shapes and they look cool sitting around the house.


----------



## privvydigger (Jun 23, 2007)

Now to find the tops and shades!!!!yea right!
 Honestly I would think there would be more of these!


----------



## logueb (Jun 25, 2007)

Hey Privy, The one in the center must have been the model used for the lantern candy container.  They had the bottom screw threads for a metal base and screw threads on top for the shield to screw on.  If you get a chance, check it out.  Just a thought.


----------



## Nawakwa (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm not sure any of these are oil, the blue one looks more like a continental victorian salt shaker to me could be american just as easy. The clear one would be just to unstable, the gem is the last one. Looks like a sugar shaker, is the base polished smooth?


----------



## privvydigger (Jun 26, 2007)

Now given the amount of salt shakers I've dug its a stretch on the blue not being one, but the red? You have me convinced on the clear unless there was a spot for it to slide into at the back door and also at the privvy.  but anyway the red one is polished smooth, you can tell by a small imperfection.  It is also clear and not red.
 thx 
 privvydigger.


----------



## Nawakwa (Jun 27, 2007)

Your moniker looks familiar, did you dig a green peanut lamp a few years ago in a privy?

 Interesting to note too that some salt shakers were modified and sold by jobbers as oil lamps. A good example is on pg. 79 of Miniature Lamps by Smith.


----------



## privvydigger (Jun 27, 2007)

I started digging bottles 22 months ago.
 I just found out what it was like to have a hobbie!
 It is invigorating to say the least.
 thx
 privvydigger


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 27, 2007)

invigorating ? its betterthen sex man!  hahah  but then again I have been married a while,give me a pontil hole any day[8D]


----------



## privvydigger (Jun 27, 2007)

rick,
 ever see any Lansford, Coaldale, Summit Hill bottles
 willing to buy or trade my soul cut grass, trim hedges, pull buckets, fill in holes help you dig where and when ever you want, you know that sorta thing.
 The calibur of bottles from down your way to up ours is a trip.  We have the age not the money most probably.  Everyone up here was poor
 let me know
 thx
 privvydigger
 p.s. HAVE SHOVEL....WILL TRAVEL


----------



## Bottleman (Jul 4, 2007)

Nawakwa, could you look this miniature oil lamp up in your book for me if you have time? I dug it two weeks ago and canâ€™t find any information on it. 

 Thanks.


----------



## Nawakwa (Jul 5, 2007)

Sure I'll take a look see. My thinking is it's a dresser perfume though. The opening where the collar would fit is all wrong, too small for one thing and it almost appears to have a pour spout. I'll say this for being dug it's in super shape with it's decoration. I'll be back in a few days and let you know what I see in Smith's book.


----------

